# "Tante JU" lives on.



## GT (Sep 1, 2005)

Cancelled.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

I have actually seen that one. There are a couple of recently restored Ju-52's flying Germany now also, painted as old Lufthansa machines.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 1, 2005)

Beauty! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

She was not the best looking transport or the best one there was, but the Ju-52 to me was a great aircraft that was very tough and I will always like her.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 2, 2005)

Cool pic!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice! I always thought of the Ju-52 as the C-47 of Germany.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2005)

It was, only they did not use it as effectively as the US used the C-47.


----------

